# Pepto Bismol DAILY?



## Colt

Good day folks. Wondering if anyone has an opinion on using Pepto Bismol on a daily basis for the long, long term?

Recently spoke to a person who had IBS-D and they swear by it and have been taking it daily for years. Say that it gave them their life back.

So, I did some research and only found the basic warnings, constipation (which it GOOD in my case) thinning of the blood, darkening of the stool and on very, very rare cases, nervous system effects.

The only thing is that nobody says what dosage causes these potential effects.

So, I guess my question is, has anyone taken Pepto daily for the long term and how much have you been taking per day?

Thanks!!


----------



## Kathleen M.

I know for some of the odor studies people took 8 pills a day for like 6-8 weeks with no problems. (Max dose a day is like 16 pills a day)

Bismuth takes awhile to accumulate and seems to flush out pretty easily, so if you were really worried taking a weekend off once every month or two might be reasonable if you were at the higher end of the dose range.

The one paper I can find where someone managed to do this with Pepto Bismol was taking it daily for 7 years looks like 2 Tablespoons 4X a day. For the liquid that is like taking 8 of the chewable pills. Once they got it cleared from her system she was OK. She was also quite elderly and often they are more sensitive medications.


----------



## Colt

Thanks Kathleen. Excellent info. Since my IBS does not wax and wane -I have the same symptoms every day all the time- I was thinking a daily Pepto could help me. I find that Imodium tends to give me a slingshot effect and felt that Pepto may work.

Just afraid of taking anything every day for the rest of my life.


----------



## Colt

Wow, so other than Kathleen, nobody has a comment or has ever tried this?? As I stated in the original post, the person I spoke with says this was the only thing that worked and has saved his life.


----------



## Brownish72

I wish I could give a concrete answer. But I think the anti-inflammatory drug may be of worry to some. If I understood, its just asprin, and many people take asprin on a daily basis. However, a quick and concrete answer may be to go ask a pharmacist. At least then you don't have to pay for a doctor visit, and you'll get a good educated response.

Good Luck, hope you find relief


----------



## Brownish72

Have you been tested for why you have IBS-D? Have all options like Celiacs, IBD been ruled out. SIBO? Ever tried a diet like Paleo, Gaps, SCD?


----------



## Colt

Brownish72 said:


> Have you been tested for why you have IBS-D? Have all options like Celiacs, IBD been ruled out. SIBO? Ever tried a diet like Paleo, Gaps, SCD?


Thanks Brownish. I have been through every test imaginable. In the end,I was pretty much told the same as you guys, diet, stress, take immodium and live with it. My most frustrating symptom is leakage after a BM. I know others have much worse symptoms than I and my heart goes out to them. I am trying to control leakage, and have had good luck with fibers, but cannot live with the gas that accompanies them. I have talked to three different pharmacists and they all say to use it short term only.

I know it is part of the treatment for SIBO, and is usually taken for two weeks straight, but I am talking about a lifetime.

Thank you so much for replying.


----------



## Brownish72

Bummer. Feeling crummy like this is never fun.

Have you tried dieting? like i said , Paleo, GAPS, SCD ?


----------



## Colt

Brownish72 said:


> Bummer. Feeling crummy like this is never fun.
> 
> Have you tried dieting? like i said , Paleo, GAPS, SCD ?


For a three month period I ate nothing but rice and boneless, skinless chicken and fish. No coffee, tea, dairy-nothing. Diet for me is odd. I can eat a bowl of chili and have a beer and the next day I am fine. I do that again and I get hammered with symptoms.

I am determined to find a "cure" for this leakage problem. I have spent countless hours online and there are thousands of folks with the same symptom.

The docs blame it on my IBS (which I do not accept as a diagnosis either) and I don't buy that. I feel there is some type of infection be it bacterial or yeast, something is causing this watery brown leakage.

Again, I really appreciate your reply. I have a lot of people who count on me and I need to be healthier. I am determined to find a way.


----------



## Trudyg

I took at least half a bottle of pepto for all 4 years of my college. Work, school, etc was really hard. Bought it by the case at the local Kroger. 30 years later I am on Lotronex and doing fine. I don't recall any bad side effects--black stool was about it. Could not have made it without the Pepto--at that time there was nothing else but kaopectate. Doc gave me some lomotil at one time but only enough for a week or so and that was in high school. Docs back then would pat you on the head and say there, there, it'll be alright once you get married and stay home. Times have changed.


----------



## Colt

Trudyg said:


> I took at least half a bottle of pepto for all 4 years of my college. Work, school, etc was really hard. Bought it by the case at the local Kroger. 30 years later I am on Lotronex and doing fine. I don't recall any bad side effects--black stool was about it. Could not have made it without the Pepto--at that time there was nothing else but kaopectate. Doc gave me some lomotil at one time but only enough for a week or so and that was in high school. Docs back then would pat you on the head and say there, there, it'll be alright once you get married and stay home. Times have changed.


Thanks Trudy! At least the doctors cared back then. Now they can't/won't help you and could not care less.

Take two Immodium and don't call me in the morning. LOL!


----------



## Trudyg

Colt, you must be male. Patting a woman on the head is patronizing and does not show they care-it means they can't be bothered by you, your problems are all in your head. Here's a valium.


----------



## Colt

Trudyg said:


> Colt, you must be male. Patting a woman on the head is patronizing and does not show they care-it means they can't be bothered by you, your problems are all in your head. Here's a valium.


Trudy, I am male. I think my response was misinterpreted though. I was not drawing a connection between YOUR doctor's actions in your particular experience. I was just making a generalization that doctors used to care about their patients. I am sorry you took it that way as I truly did not mean it that way.

Colt


----------



## maitland

hi colt..i take lots of peto as well.... a few ounces after a meal.....also i take a zantac to reduce the acid which i feel may be over digesting my food....i take an imodium at bedtime as well as 5mg of paxil. maitland


----------



## Colt

maitland said:


> hi colt..i take lots of peto as well.... a few ounces after a meal.....also i take a zantac to reduce the acid which i feel may be over digesting my food....i take an imodium at bedtime as well as 5mg of paxil. maitland


Thanks, Maitland. I see you are a fellow Canadian too!! I am fortunate enough to rarely get any heartburn and never get pain. For me it is soft stool and leakage after a BM, nowhere near as serious as most of the folks here, and my heart goes out to you guys.


----------



## flynnmic

I have never had much luck with Pepto but if I have been taking a drug called Levsin a while thatseems to help. The sublingual tab seems to work better than the tablet.


----------



## Korga

I was initially diagnosed with Lymphocymic Colitis and told to dink Pepto with every meal for 3-4 months. Unfortunately it didn't agree with me at all and gave me a highly unpleasant sensation; long story short; I couldn't tolerate it for some reason. Eventually my problem responded to the low-FODMAP diet.


----------



## Trudyg

We need to follow a 2-pronged attack: first, something to relieve immediate symptoms, second to encourage long-term easing (I'd love to say cure). Immodium is great for immediate relief of D, Levsin is great for the cramping. I don't think pepto is something that would ever really work long term. Long term, you want to ease the inflammatory response in the gut--probiotics, diet, supplements, avoiding triggers, that sort of thing. It's a journey.


----------



## Colt

Thanks folks. Trudyg, your advice is always appreciated! I am easing off on the Pepto as I have asked and have been prescribed cholestryramine.

Yesterday was my first day, I will update if it helps!


----------



## maryflo

leakage after a bm, especially if it contains mucous, is an indication of stress in the gut, in which case d medication may not work for that. Try a probiotic or a high quality plain yogurt. These take a couple of weeks to work so be patient. also taking pepto is alot less harmful longterm, then any script. good luck!!


----------



## ishylynn

Pepto doesn't help me much at all. Immodium works a lot better for me.


----------

